# Game 75: Heat @ Wizards (3/30 7:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Wednesday, March 30, 2011 | 7:00 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    

*Heat Bench*
Eddie House
James Jones
Joel Anthony
Mike Miller
Jamaal Magloire
Udonis Haslem
Juwan Howard
Zydrunas Ilguaskas
Dexter Pittman​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 75: Heat @ Wizaards (3/30 7:00PM)*

Time to bounce back.

Nick Young and Blatche both missed the last game for the Wizards. Blatche is more likely to go than Young.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Destroy them, please.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

After that embarrassment last night I won't be pleased unless we win by double digits.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Charge+in the cylinder, no call.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Made the game thread and still thought the game started at 7:30 :nonono:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat are 10-13 from the field and are only up 2?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Blatche bullying Bosh in the post...


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

They are shooting pretty well too and perfect from 3.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh with 11 in the quarter.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joel with 2 bad turnovers in a row.

sick block by Joel leads to a Lebron layup.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

32-29 after 1


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Woah, did Wall throw a punch?


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Big Z with the wedgie fighting technique


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Woah, did Wall throw a punch?


Looked like it. He got himself all worked up jumping into Z's elbows. He probably thought Z tried to elbow him but he didn't. Pretty stupid. Then McGee came rushing over Nate Robinson style and challenged Howard to a fight.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

The Wizards broadcast are only showing the aerial view which is almost impossible to see the punch Wall threw. That's the feed that they're giving to the refs too. Home court advantage...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Watch the refs bail out on making a big call and just asses double T's to Wall and Z and Juwan and McGee


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Z ejected? wtf?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

The Wizards broadcast crew are funny though. They showed the view with Wall punching once then it suddenly vanished :laugh:

They're trying to say Z elbowed him but he didn't.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

juwan, Wall and Z all ejected.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Advantage Heat


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Z should be ejected from this team he sucks. Give Big Cat his minutes back.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:laugh: at these 2 bigs shooting free throws.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

jesus this is like a second halftime. I'd rather have seen an actual fight if they're gonna take up all this time.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

God I love Magloire. Clutch!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I never thought I'd say this but I miss Chalmers. And I really miss UD.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

and1 by Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Bosh

sick pass by Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Eddie is really useless since he cant hit 3's.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

JJ runs like a girl.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Why can't House just pass the ball or shoot?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Get Eddie the hell out of there and start playing Wade at PG.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Its just so damn frustrating that accomplished 3pt shooters like JJ, Eddie and Mike have all gone cold at the same time, for long stretches this season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jj 33333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron2Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bibby 3333


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

As David Kahn would say, Mike Bibby is mana from heaven.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

63-52 at the half

Wade with 23


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

yawn (bibby rules)


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

We are dominating on offense but the Wizards are hanging in there and making some shots. One lockdown defensive quarter and its done.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Well this is not locking down


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice 4-0 run after the 2 big blocks by McGee got the lead down to 7.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade 33333


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

whew, lucky roll for wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sick pass by Lebron to Bosh


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wowowow what a pass. If Bosh fumbled that I don't know what I would have done.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Why would you shoot that Dwyane


why


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

how many 3pt airballs has Wade thrown up from that same corner this season? Someone tell him to please stop with those.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Why does Bosh do so many lay-ins when he can Jam I don't get it? Throw it down it's a momentum changer when you score emphatically.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

We can't put them away


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ 33333

Heat have alolowed way too many runs against them these past 2 games


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Yeah James Jones baby


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ 3333 again


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

This is so ****ing stupid the Wizards have 8 assists on 28 makes and just keep scoring in retarded fashion. Miami on the other hand with 23 assists on 30 makes and playing proper offense.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice ball movement

Jordan Crawford is just like Nick young. Both never pass the ball.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

88-81 after 3

My goodness. A whole bunch of scrubs have lit us up these last two games.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Z shoulda chokeslammed Wall.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I miss having a goon on this team like J.Oneal or Posey.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Why does Wade keep shooting step-back 3's?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

And1 Boshome


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Of course that went in...

Wade!

Sick and1


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Bosh and JJ get screwed with no calls on back to back possessions.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I hate people with the last name Crawford


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How did Bosh miss that and1?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> How did Bosh miss that and1?


I think he was asking himself the same thing.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

^Wade and Bron were asking too.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Who the **** is this Jeffers guy?!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

big 3 by Lebron


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Look at this ****

Othyus Jeffers just drives to the hole and hits a runner off the glass. Can their scrubs stop hitting all their shots?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron!!!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Lebron just bulldozes people one by one


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jeffers got the Damon Jones treatment from Lebron


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice putback Wade


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Spo gets a tech!! 

UNLEASH THE FURY


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We've been making free throws all game long so you just knew it was gonna turn at some point.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

How did they not credit Wade with a block on that play?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Lebron is hitting some **** you shots right now (except at the line)


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Of course Mo Evans hits that three


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

House 333333

He hit a 3


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

House!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ 33333

sick find by Lebron


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

James mother****ing Jones


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

POTG Lebron slight edge over Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ and House coming up with big 3's...IN THE SAME GAME!

Hasnt happened in weeks


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Welcome back JJ don't go cold til July.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron loves that step back J when the shot clock is running down

WADE!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Heated said:


> POTG Lebron slight edge over Wade.


yup


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Dwyane Wade with a ridiculous block.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Sweet I'm even gonna get the double digit win I requested.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Blatche, congrats on being added to the list of 7 footers who have been blocked at the rim by Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

House 33333

Please heat up, Eddie.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 123-107

Heat score 123 and were asleep for parts of the game.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wizards hit a lot of 1 on 1 garbage that game. Heat ball movement on offense was pretty solid. I'm satisfied.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I got Lebron as well for POTG

Bosh had a pretty quiet 26/8/4. Nice bounce back game for him.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Bosh has averaged 3.6 assists since the Laker game, almost doubling his season average

Since the OKC game I mean


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wow just 7 more games to go in the reg season. Have they said if we will be using a color theme and which for the playoffs? Edit, nevermind it looks like we will be going with WHITE HOT.


----------

